# Feeling bad tonight?



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

wrote a song about, like to hear it? here it goes LOLOL (From In Living Color) So many are hurting tonight I wanted to share a song that I ran across,that says it all. The link stops 3 times and then starts again. 

Vivian Green - Emotional Rollercoaster - YouTube


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL Love the in living color reference I do that all that time you should have done a song using the in living color video


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

@ Kris, I love doing that too, but I just ran across the Vivian Green song and remembered a few people on last night hurting from loving someone and it not working out. Just wanted them to know they are not alone.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

hesnothappy said:


> wrote a song about, like to hear it? here it goes LOLOL (From In Living Color)


Omg! I always loved that skit! In fact, my father says that to me all the time... "Wrote a song about it...like to hear it? Here it goes!"

Homey da Clown was pretty awesome, too.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

JB, I had so many favorites on that show...but them two sissies used to have me in stitches LOLOLOLOL OMG, that show was funny.


----------

